# HEDGEHOG (must see)



## tamjam69 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is my daughter with a hedgehog we found outside our house, we took it in as it is too small to be out and really should be hibernating, so we are feeding it up for a few days and will put it into the shed to over winter, (its a bit small to be out on its own). We will release it in the spring when its warmer. cute eh!!   it seems pleased to be here and has had a wander upstairs when we were sleeping and scared the hell out of my older daughter when she awoke to it rummaging under her bed. lol.  

the other pic is of a dogue de bordeaux puppy we bred, she cant go to her new home till the 18th of December.  Shes called Ruby.

:worship:


----------



## tamjam69 (Dec 8, 2007)

oh and by the way the hands aint my daughters they are my husbands hands.

he did get a few pricks from the spines ha ha


----------



## kitty_b (Dec 8, 2007)

omg it's HOOCH!

cuties all around


----------



## Bothrops (Dec 8, 2007)

That puppy is sooooooo..... puppy!! LOL!! It's a beauty!!!


----------



## Ted (Dec 8, 2007)

i could be completely wrong, but that looks like a porcupine..not a hedgehog:?


----------



## peterUK (Dec 8, 2007)

Definately a hedgehog and not a porcupine


----------



## Ted (Dec 8, 2007)

peterUK said:


> Definately a hedgehog and not a porcupine


hmm..odd.

here's a *porcupine*

and a *hedgehog*


----------



## REAL (Dec 9, 2007)

I always wanted a hedge hog...then I can make it collect coins and defeat an evil doctor...

But seriously...I do. They're cute and small so its rather ideal for me. I'm not worried about the spines cause I petted one before without much problem. As long as you don't press down on it or anything.


----------



## ZooRex (Dec 9, 2007)

> i could be completely wrong, but that looks like a porcupine..not a hedgehog


It's a European hedgehog which are almost never in the pet trade here in the states. The ones we got are from Africa. They really do make nice pets, my hedgehog Albus was the only mammal that worked out for me. His story is a fun one to tell...My lunch lady's gave birth, so I went over to her house (creepy I know) and got a baby albino hedgehog for FREE! Unfortunatly after two years he began seizuiring and had to be put to sleep. But in the future, when I have the room, I'll be sure to get another. ~ Rex


----------



## tamjam69 (Dec 9, 2007)

KingRex said:


> It's a European hedgehog which are almost never in the pet trade here in the states. The ones we got are from Africa. They really do make nice pets, my hedgehog Albus was the only mammal that worked out for me. His story is a fun one to tell...My lunch lady's gave birth, so I went over to her house (creepy I know) and got a baby albino hedgehog for FREE! Unfortunatly after two years he began seizuiring and had to be put to sleep. But in the future, when I have the room, I'll be sure to get another. ~ Rex


the hedgehog was found outside my house in the middle of a council estate in rainy old cornwall in the uk, im gonna let it hibernate in my care and then release it in the wild when it warms up again


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 9, 2007)

European hedgies are the cutest things...


----------



## ZooRex (Dec 9, 2007)

> European hedgies are the cutest things...


Yeah, but I like Africans better ~ Rex


----------



## REAL (Dec 9, 2007)

When I first saw it in the first picture I thought it was some sort of puppy or hamster...

The animal I always wanted was a prarie dog....I always wanted a small colony beneath my bed and whenever I reach my hand down there I can catch one and play with it and they'll sleep there at night and keep me company and fight away the monsters!

A decade later.....still ain't happening....God where's my prairie dogs that you promise me?!?!?!?

A guy can dream tho right  

That'll still be on my wish list....ohhh yeah and ferrets (well....that is until watching Americas Funniest Videos...always noticed how they aim for the "NUTS" when they bite)

Prarie dogs...they're soooooo cute


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome! if you annoy them too much they grunt, it's so silly. 

I found two in my alotment in Russia, the smaller one seemed rather amiable but the big one was quite concerned at my behaviour.

I had once tons of photographs of the hedgehog in my back garden.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 9, 2007)

Aw, what a cutie little hedgehog! The only quilly beasts we have around here are porcupines and they're not nearly as snuggleable. Though when I worked at the zoo, they had a male who loved getting scratched on his nose - the only place you could pet him.



Ted said:


> hmm..odd.
> 
> here's a *porcupine*
> 
> and a *hedgehog*


Folks from Europe know hedgehogs well; definately not a battle worth fighting  
As others have mentioned, there are many species of hedgehog (16 to be exact). A baby _North American_ Porcupine (what you've pictured) does look a tiny bit like a european hedgehog I suppose, though I think the blunt rodent face of the porcupine versus the pointed foxy face of a hedgehog is a give-away. Porcupines are rodents and it is very apparent in their faces and teeth, whereas hedgehogs are erinaceinae. A North African crested porcupine, which is what you would find in Europe (though really, only in southern Europe) would definately not be mistakeable for a hedge hog; they're gigantically huge (20-60lbs).

REAL, I had a prairie dog when I was a kid! I don't think they are very available noadays due to some stupid, over-inflated risks about them allegedly spreading the plague (even though it kills them almost instantly, making them a lousy vector...). At any rate, they're definately cool, but a challenging species to keep in captivity. They really do demand a huge enclosure with others of their kind that allows them to dig as they would in nature. A cage-kept prairie dog, as we found out, is a sad, neurotic mess. Ended up rehoming ours to someone who could provide a huge soil enclosure when we realized what a dis-service we'd done him by buying him to begin with.


----------



## tamjam69 (Dec 9, 2007)

i was wrapping presents on my bed earlier and it got out of our toilet and wandered into our room rummaging in the present bags, it doesnt seem that bothered about us anymore, how cute!!


----------



## ZooRex (Dec 9, 2007)

> The animal I always wanted was a prarie dog....I always wanted a small colony beneath my bed and whenever I reach my hand down there I can catch one and play with it and they'll sleep there at night and keep me company and fight away the monsters!


They are nice, but I wouldn't want one. There are other mammals that are a lot hire on the list; a black lab, a sugar glider or a kudamundi for instance.



> I don't think they are very available noadays due to some stupid, over-inflated risks about them allegedly spreading the plague


It wasn't the plauge, it was an virus from asia called MonkeyPox. I know because the whole fiasco went down right here in Milwaukee. An exotic petshop got an order of Pdogs from a breeder who kept them near some chinese rats that carried the virus. A few people were infected and treated, but the major scare was that such a disease came halfway around the world. It was the first time it was ever in the westren hemisphere. Anyway now because of that incident, exotic mammals are pretty hard to come by in Wisconisn. You need major paperwork to sell hedgehogs, sugargiders, and prarie dogs. Even this past year, the health department told my boss that he had to get rid of his new store mascot Roxy the kudamundi. ~ Rex


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 9, 2007)

My bad, I have my prairie dog persecution all backwards; you're absolutely right, Monkeypox is why they're unavailable in the pet trade in most places. The Plauge is why they've been slaughtering them in the wild on a massive scale to the point where most species are in serious danger. Man, this species just gets hit from all sides...


----------



## Joe (Dec 9, 2007)

I had a prairie dog about 9 or 10 years ago, and other than my two cats, it was the best pet I ever had.


----------



## tamjam69 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh my god if my daughter Sadie could own a prairie dog, she would be so made up, here in britain you cant keep stuff like that, she decide to study animal care and is in her second year, she has now started going to local zoos and wildlife parks to do some training she loves it. the best you get here is a hedgehog, maybe sugar gliders. But prairie dog as a pet. thats amazing!! :clap:


----------



## phil jones (Dec 10, 2007)

*well done to you for keeping him / her and looking after it :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: as a lot of them are run over and just dumped on the road     i know you will give it a good home untill it can go out and go back to nature   ---- phil*


----------



## tamjam69 (Dec 11, 2007)

phil jones said:


> *well done to you for keeping him / her and looking after it :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: as a lot of them are run over and just dumped on the road     i know you will give it a good home untill it can go out and go back to nature   ---- phil*


Its going to a hedgehog sanctuary today, I thought I would let them deal with it as my 2 staffys want to eat it, they want to eat that moves and has fur.lol


----------



## phil jones (Dec 11, 2007)

[/B]





tamjam69 said:


> Its going to a hedgehog sanctuary today, I thought I would let them deal with it as my 2 staffys want to eat it, they want to eat that moves and has fur.lol


*well you did your bit to help:worship::worship: :clap: :clap: and the sanctuary has them guys in a lot of the time so well done to you   i hope a happy ending for all  *


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 11, 2007)

RoachGirlRen said:


> Folks from Europe know hedgehogs well


I think it was my second-to-last or third-to-last trip to England that I saw my first road killed hedgehog.  Very odd for a Canadian.  Later that same trip I went to a zoo where they had featured a pretty neat exotic animal in a large display called a "raccoon."   It was a nice animal, but they had botched the enclosure.  It featured some trees and leaf litter and such ... not a garbage bin in sight!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## lilies34 (Dec 14, 2007)

aww...what a cute hedgehog you have there...it doesn't bite, does it??? :?


----------



## ZooRex (Dec 14, 2007)

> it doesn't bite, does it???


Only if you have superworms for fingers  ~ Rex


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha..look at its cute little feeet!!


----------

